# i think i got IBS what next?



## bo99 (Apr 1, 2003)

im a male and i think got ibs.i get diarrheajust about everyday. i had a colonoscope done two years ago and they found nothing,but what do they look for when doing a colonoscope for Ibs?i get bad cramps also.about 9 years ago i went to a doctor they took blood did stool samples and found nothing wrong but they did say anything about Ibs.i stoped drinking milk,eating fast food drinking coffee and soda and i still get diarrhea.i feel i should own stock in imodium.i have a brother and a sister that get diarrhea alot but not as much as me.i feel so alone with this.i dont know why but i cooked a chiken last night and had rice with it and only water and still had to run to the toilet with 15 min or so.why would chicken give me diarrhea with just rice and water i did even put anything on it it was plain.man i hate this.this makes me so sad.what do you think i should do next.i faint at the site of blood no lie.


----------



## Yzingerr (Jul 5, 2002)

I am one of those types that when my stomach feels just right, no matter what i eat, i will get direaha. You may have theat same problem? IBS


----------



## kswis (Oct 21, 2002)

Hi .. I'm a female and 37 years old..I suffered just like you described for almost a year...I'd be ok one day then 3 days of constant pain and diarrhea. The doctors had me keep a diary of what I ate, no link there. I am lactose intolerant so I stay away from milk products (drink lactose milk) however, diagnosed with IBS after nothing else was detected. (was tested for celiac spru-disease of the intestine due to wheat) I lost 10 lbs and finally begged the doctors to give me medicine, I couldn't go anywhere because I was in constant pain and needed a bathroom, finally the gastro doctor prescribed "cholestrimine" its a medicine they give for cholesterol patients, which I;m not, but they found that those patients were becoming constipated, and started giving it to IBS sufferers. I had to play with the dosage or I became constipated, so I take it with my orange juice (its a powder) every other day..and I feel like a new person!! I can actually go on trips! I do have an attack every once in awhile, normally when I'm stressed, but my family is very supportive and I'm past the days of being embarrassed for having to stop at every sheetz or mcdonalds bathroom. Don't give up hope, keep telling the doctors your problems. (good luck)


----------

